# Antique Kelvinator



## Forever_Remodeling (Oct 12, 2014)

I recently acquired a 1937 Kelvinator refrigerator.  It belonged to my grandparents.  I have 2 questions:

(1) Would this model still use ammonia vs freon for cooling?  Or was everything switched to freon by 1937?

(2) Where could I locate a repair/parts manual for this?

Any help is appreciated!


----------



## jeff1 (Oct 12, 2014)

Hi,

1) What does the model/serial tag say?
2) I wouldn't hold my breathe....but can try some of the restoration companies to see what is available...

LINK> http://www.appliance411.com/links/Restoration/

jeff.


----------



## carnuck (Oct 17, 2014)

Also the amc-list.com site (which is American Motors cars and Nash/Kelvinator enthusiasts)


----------



## Forever_Remodeling (Oct 17, 2014)

Thanks for the feedback! 

Unfortunately, there isn't a tag or label anywhere on the exterior of the refrigerator.  I am going to have to remove the back panel to see if there is anything there.

I will also check out the recommended website.........................


----------



## nealtw (Oct 17, 2014)

Heres a google seach, sometime a picture helps
https://www.google.ca/search?q=anti...a=X&ei=xa1BVL7zLtDtoASoq4KwBg&ved=0CAYQ_AUoAQ


----------



## Forever_Remodeling (Oct 18, 2014)

This would be the one................

http://galleryplus.ebayimg.com/ws/web/380720070181_1_0_1/1000x1000.jpg


----------



## jeff1 (Oct 18, 2014)

> Unfortunately, there isn't a tag or label anywhere on the exterior of the refrigerator. I am going to have to remove the back panel to see if there is anything there.



Nothing behind that lower front drawer panal?

jeff.


----------



## Forever_Remodeling (Oct 18, 2014)

Just brought it home today out of storage.  Much better to have it in front of me instead of going off of memory.

Yes there is this behind the lower drawer:

R6R  1125832          A1741V.   The A1741V is separate from the first set of numbers.  

Looking at it, my guess is that it is an ammonia system.   Surprisingly, the tubing looks great. No rust, corrosion, etc anywhere that I can see.   It also works fine.  

Now for the fun part.  Locating parts for it.   New door gasket and handle would make a good start  

Suggestions?


----------



## jeff1 (Oct 18, 2014)

Gasket...
http://www.appliance411.com/links/jump.cgi?ID=968
http://www.appliance411.com/links/jump.cgi?ID=969

jeff.


----------



## Forever_Remodeling (Oct 19, 2014)

Wow!  THANKS!


----------



## nealtw (Oct 19, 2014)

Might try these guys.
http://store.antiqueappliances.com/Refrigerator-Parts_c_1.html


----------

